# Teryx Rear Knuckles?



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone installed the Teryx rear knuckles on a brute yet?

I just bought new knuckle bearings for my brute, and was just thinking since I will have it all apart, I would just upgrade the knuckles to the Teryx one's.. 

Also, anyone just happen to have the part numbers for the rear knuckles? 


I have a 2008 Brute, so would I need knuckles for a 08 Teryx? Or dose it even matter?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11931

someone mentions in there that they have. or their friend did...


----------



## YellowSubmarineCB (Mar 7, 2011)

Just read the post, if you haven't read it, I will save u a few min. No the Teryx knuclkle wont work. He said the toe is off, but I would think it would be the camber instead of toe.


----------

